

Introduction to Information Retrieval - ColinWright
http://nlp.stanford.edu/IR-book

======
wyclif
Whenever I read the phrase "Information Retrieval", the first thing that pops
into my mind is this scene from Terry Gilliam's "Brazil":
[http://youtu.be/LFlFIG22Y9E](http://youtu.be/LFlFIG22Y9E)

~~~
craigching
Ha! Yes! Same here!

------
jwr
I own this book and found it rather disappointing. Somewhat chaotic, with poor
treatment of many subjects. Lacks consistency.

~~~
christiansmith
Can you recommend any alternatives?

~~~
johansch
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html)

~~~
christiansmith
For those that might pass by this link without clicking, it's worth noting
that it's a paper by Sergey Brin and Larry Page titled "The Anatomy of a
Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine."

Looks like a great read. Thanks for posting!

------
bane
This is a pretty good survey book. It's a little chaotic and I wish the
examples given were a bit...better. But it's very good for the price. You'll
want to dive deeper with different texts though.

------
jradd
Awesome, thanks!

